# 3 New AKC recognized breeds.....



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Got this in an email today:

AKC Welcomes Three New Breeds
A setter from the green fields of Ireland, a shepherd from the mountains of France, and a spitz from the cold coasts of Norway -- these are the three newest breeds in the AKC registry, bringing the AKC's total number of registered breed to 161.

The Irish Red and White Setter, a member of the Sporting Group, is both a multi-talented gun dog and a loving, loyal companion, best suited for an active family.

http://www.akc.org/breeds/irish_red_white_setter/

The Pyrenean Shepherd, a member of the Herding Group, has herded sheep in Southern France for centuries, and today excels at canine sports such as Agility.

http://www.akc.org/breeds/pyrenean_shepherd/

The Norwegian Buhund, also assigned to the Herding Group, was bred to herd, hunt, and guard, and has an innate desire to please and quick aptitude to learn. 
http://www.akc.org/breeds/norwegian_buhund/


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

OMG that Pyrenean Shepherd... gonna give the Poodles a run for their money in the Big Hair Contest.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

http://www.pyrshep.com/

Those are some furry buggers!!!

Smooth don't seem to be AS bad:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrenean_Shepherd


The norwegian one is kinda cute:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/norwegianbuhund.htm


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I like the norwegian buhund. I look forward to seeing these new breeds and how they do in the ring. Thanks


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I was just looking them up... thank goodness the real ones don't look anywhere near as freakish as that Billy Idol wannabe on the AKC site.

The Norwegian one, and some of the Pyreneans are actually pretty cute.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildOMG that Pyrenean Shepherd... gonna give the Poodles a run for their money in the Big Hair Contest.



















On a serious note looks like it could be a fun breed though. Then again I am a sucker for herding breeds.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I know it says it's not aggressive, but wonder if the behund could do schutzhund?
ok, it's related to the spitz.

"Besides working ability, Buhunds are trained to aid the hearing handicapped, perform some types of police work, and score well in obedience and agility trials. In olden times they hunted bear and wolf. Today they work with livestock and guard home and family. The Buhund is considered by many researchers to be the easiest of the Spitz breeds to train due to their innate desire to please plus a quick learning aptitude. Their Spitz independence is an asset if they have to be left alone for awhile."


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

They look like a mix of some terriers and Aussie or Border Collies.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildOMG that Pyrenean Shepherd... gonna give the Poodles a run for their money in the Big Hair Contest.


You know, all I could think of when I saw it was Falcon Crest and the good ole early 80's days of the huge hair.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't like the looks at all of the pyrenean one, I mean come on:

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=h...ficial%26sa%3DX


eww!!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Eek! That one is a bit freakish... maybe the model used for the painting on the AKC site??

Some of the ones here are pretty cute though.
http://www.pyrshep.com/


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Some are corded, some are docked, some are cropped 

reminds me of benji.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

The pyr sheps have always kind of reminded me of hyenas for some reason. I can't seem to decide whether I like or dislike their looks. 

That being said, I am very impressed with their athletic ability and their versatility. A very cool little herding dog for sure.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Omg! that pyr shep! If Rod Stewart were a dog.....that would totally be it!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The Pyr Shep I DO like the smooth faced ones. The others are too terrier-having-a-bad-hair-day looking for me.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: emsoskarOmg! that pyr shep! If Rod Stewart were a dog.....that would totally be it!












The smooth ones don't appear too bad, but those rough ones. OH I KNOW!!! The Hyenas from Lion King!!!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I wonder how long the pyr shep will adhere to its temperament standard.... http://www.pyrshep.com/PSCABreedStandard.pdf

Personally, some of them look really neat-- reminds me of a trim, athletic Aussie in their shape.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: emsoskarOmg! that pyr shep! If Rod Stewart were a dog.....that would totally be it!
> ...




Hyenas from lion king .....







!!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Those little Pyrsheps are cute. That what Silvia Trkman runs in agility. http://silvia.trkman.net/ If you like agility, check out some of the videos on her site. 

I didn't know that the AKC excluded the red and white variety of the Irish Setter. Technically, same dog.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

No wonder they remind me of an Aussie. From AKC.org:

"Some Pyr Sheps came to North America in the 19th century accompanying flocks of sheep imported from the Pyrenees Mountains. These dogs, especially the Smooth-Faced, may have been involved in founding the Australian Shepherd breed. "


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I met a breeder of the pyrenean shepherds at a puppy match. She had shetland sheep with her and was doing herding instinct tests. That was sponsered by the pyrenean dog club. Babsy did this. But anyway, they used the opportunity to tell us about the breed. 

It is an interesting dog. They would move the sheep, and A Great Pyreneas would guard the sheep.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI don't like the looks at all of the pyrenean one, I mean come on:
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=h...ficial%26sa%3DX
> 
> ...


OMG! That dog is so ugly it's cute!







I've looked at 4 different pictures so far and they all look like different breeds. The word Cur comes to mind. Isn't there a breed that's actually called ____Cur?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yep, Black-Mouth-Cur.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I didn't realize that the Irish Red and White Setter was not reconized before this. I was looking into this breed when I got my English Setter.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wildthank goodness the real ones don't look anywhere near as freakish as that Billy Idol wannabe on the AKC site.


Sorry, that just had me rolling on the floor there.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

The breeder of my JRT has pyr sheps, and I saw her 3 when I went to pick him up. I can't say they are very pretty dogs







At least not to me...but I'm sure she must be very happy that they've finally gained AKC recognition.


----------



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

i think the Norwegian Buhund looks cool


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

They do all look like different breeds.. I wonder if later on they are going to cut them up like with Belgian shepherds. There's medium hair, long hair, and cords? I am kind of skeptical at this point... Also is there an explanation as to why the ears are cropped? In a herding breed... I'm not against cropping of the ears if there is some use for it. Norwegian Buhund looks like a Basenji and a pomeranian mix. I'd like to see how these breeds turn out.. They are the first in the herding group that I don't particularly care for, looks-wise. Maybe their working ability will make up for it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Pyr sheps are gorgeous! They are quite good at agility.









I sure hope the Irish R&W does not go the way of the Irish setter. Some of the R&Ws still do hunt and I hope that that persists in the breed.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

From the Pyr shep standard:



> Quote:Weight - An absolute minimum of weight is required -- just enough flesh to cover the bones; the ribs should be readily felt.


I REALLY hope this means we'll see plenty of lean mean performance dogs and not overly padded show fluffs.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMFrom the Pyr shep standard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pyr Shepherd that I see in NADAC agility around here is a lean mean freaky-looking awesome working dog. I will admit I did look at the breed briefly when researching breeds for agility. The reason it was so brief is that it seemed like there wasn't much of a breeding pool available yet. Oh yeah, and I didn't get that warm fuzzy feeling from looking at the dog.







Sorry!


----------

